
Telenor rolled-out first 5G base station in Serbia - milankragujevic
https://www.telenor.rs/en/about-telenor/news/news-and-press-releases/telenor-rolled-out-first-5g-base-station-in-serbia/
======
milankragujevic
My city :) I'm happy that this is finally happening, however it's still a very
"test"-type of project, so only one location, small coverage area, and
[almost] no devices that can utilize the network. Telenor is a leader in 4G
and 4G+ coverage in Serbia, and I'm quite happy that they're the ones to
commit to 5G so early on.

Disclosure: I'm not employed or compensated by Telenor or any other associated
subsidiaries or parent companies. I'm just someone who loves fast mobile
broadband and new technologies :)

